# Clexane and Calcium



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm 19 weeks and have been told I will be continuing with Clexane until 36 weeks. Neither my GP nor my midwife have mentioned it but I've read that Clexane can strip the calcium from your system - should I be taking a calcium supplement on top of my usual dietary intake?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I found these articles, which says women can be reassured with regards to osteoporosis risk with low molecular weight heparin in pregnancy (clexane)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18664969
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15934862

But it might be a good idea to take something like osteocare. But it might be a bit much on the vitamin D side if you are also taking a pregnancy vitamin.
http://www.vitabiotics.com/osteocare/original/

Or pregnacare max on its own, so you are not overdoing it with vitamin D.
http://www.vitabiotics.com/pregnacare/max/

It will help build your calcium reserved for breast feeding (if this is what you want to do).

Also eat a healthy balanced diet and avoid acidic fizzy drinks an tea/coffee.


----------

